# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Türkiye''nin gündemi artık

## atoybil

Türkiye''nin gündemi artık hep Avrupa Birliği olacak. ..............Hasan Demir


Yok "üerçeve Belge"ydi, yok "Tarama Süreci"ydi, yok, "Müzakereler" ve "Konu Başlıkları" idi derken, sanki bir şey olacakmış gibi, 70 küsur milyon insan maalesef on yıllarca Brüksel''e odaklanacak, Türkiye 1980 öncesi nasıl "Sağ-Sol" diye ikiye ayrıldıysa, bir zamanlar nasıl bu mübarek topraklara "Alevi-Sünni" düşmanlığı serpiştirildiyse ve son yirmi yıldır nasıl bir "Türk-Kürt" kapışması körükleniyorsa, bütün bunlara bu saatten sonra bir de AB için "evetçiler" ve "hayırcılar" eklenecek.

Görünen o ki "evetçilerin" içersinde, bir ABD ve İsrail projesi olan "Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi"ni savunanlar var. Yine "evet" cenahında yine ABD''nin "Ilımlı İslam" stratejisine, yani ruhundan "şehitlik ve gazilik" ile "cihad" kavramlarının çekilip alındığı, onun yerine "İbrahimi Dinler" denilerek, Müslüman olmayanların da cennete gideceklerini iddia edenler var. AB''ye "evet" diyenler arasında Heybeliada Ruhban Okulu''nun açılmasını isteyen, "Ekümenik Patriklik" talebinde bulunan Bartholomeos ve onun destekleyenler var.

" Bir milyon 500 bin Ermeni''yi kestik" diyen Orhan Pamuk ve bu iddiaların arkasında duran öğretim üyeleri, gazeteciler de "evet"çi. 

Türkiye''yi federasyonlara bölmek isteyen bölücü örgütler ve Diyarbakır''a Kürdistanın başkenti diyenler de "evetçiler" cenahındalar. Yine ayrıca Tüpraş gibi, Türk Telekom gibi, Tekel ve Erdemir gibi milli kuruluşların ve Türk bankalarının üç-dört yıllık karları karşılığı yabancılara satılmasına sevinenler de AB''ye "evet" diyenlerin safında.

AB''ye "hayır" diyenler "Milli ekonomi" isteyenler.

Yani tarlama ne ekeceğime, fabrikamda neyi ne kadar üreteceğime ve bunu kimlere satacağıma ben karar veririm diyenler. Yine "hayırcılar" içersinde Lozan''dan vazgeçmem, Sevr''e dönmem diyenler var. "Hayır" kesiminde "Milli ordu"yu savunanlar, yani silahımı ben üretirim, ordumun kimin emrinde ve kimlere karşı savaşacağına ben karar veririm, sen onu istediğin zaman istediğin ülkeye saldırtamaz, kendin saldırdığında Türk askerini seninle birlikte savaşmaya mecbur edemezsin diyenler var. 

"Hayır"cıların içersinde, "AB bizi zaten üye yapmayacak, işimize gücümüze bakalım, siz okuduğunuz ''üerçeve Belge''nin ne anlama geldiğini görmüyor musunuz?" diyenler var. Yani, "ucu açık" deniyor, "hazmetme kapasitesi" deniyor, "Ermeni soykırımını tanı Kıbrıs Türk Cumhuriyeti''ni Rumlara devret" deniyor, bunlara ben "hayır" demeyeyim de ne yapayım, "Milli devletten vazgeç, Atatürk''ün resimlerini indir, Lozan''da ısrarcı olma" diye açık açık söyleniyor ve AB Parlamentosu''nda kararlar alınıyor, bu kararlara uyulacağı üerçeve belgenin bir yerlerine iliştiriliyor, buna "Hayır" demezsem ben kendimi inkar etmiş olmaz mıyım, diyenler var.

Peki bu iki mantık arasındaki fark ne?

Hiç kimse evirip çevirmesin, "evet" diyenler, açık açık "Bu millet adam olmaz, biz kendi irademiz ve aklımızla kalkınamıyoruz, demokratikleşemiyoruz, bari bu işi AB sayesinde yapalım" diyenler.

"Hayır" diyenler ise biz daha dün 22 milyon kilometrekarede yüzlerce kavim ve onlarca din ile "bir arada yaşamanın örneğini" 500 yıl vermiş sonra yorgun, aç ve çıplak bir halkla Milli Mücadele''yi gerçekleştirerek bugünün AB''sini oluşturan Fransa''sından İtalya''sına, İngiliz''inden Yunan''ına kadar cümlesini denize dökmeyi başarmış ve kendi imkanları ile ta 1934''te ilk uçağını yapıp uçurmuş bir milletiz, diyenlerğ

şu gün için "evetçilerin" sesi daha fazla çıkıyor ve toplumun geneli sanki onlara pirim veriyormuş gibi görünüyor.

MHP''nin ise son anda "onurlu üyelik" hayalinden vazgeçip "hayır"cıların safında yer alması gerçekten çok önemli ve çok değerli bir gelişme. Bu saten sonra "evet" diyenler için "geri dönüş" pek mümkün gözükmüyor. Bu durumda, "Hayır" diyenlere, topluma umut olacak yani en kısa zamanda halkın sofrasına ekmek olarak koyabileceği projeler üretmek düşüyor. Yoksa bugün "hayır" diyenlerin yarın "Evet"çilerin safında yer alması hiç de şaşırtıcı olmaz. 

üünkü "evet" diyenler ve "evet dedirtenler" Türkiye''yi bir "sıcak para cenneti" haline, borcu borçla kapatır bir ülke durumuna düşürmüş bulunuyor. üstelik harcama kültürü vererek ve daha pek çok metotlarla bu kanaatkar, bu tasarrufu seven, bu çektiği bin bir badireden dolayı yarın aç ve açık kalmaktan korkan milleti, kredi mesela kartı tuzağı ile çılgın bir tüketim toplumu haline getirmişlerdir. 

üünkü onlara Pazar lazımdır. şu an AB''ye "hayır" diyenler iktidar olduklarında Türkiye''yi Brüksel''de yedeğine almış olanlar borsadaki "sıcak parayı" çekecek, alacakları tahsile gelecek bu yüzden ekonomi içinden çıkılmaz bir hal alacaktır. Ve tabii bunun sosyal yansımaları iktidardaki "hayır"cıları fena terletecektir.

Yani vaziyet, "Ne pahasına olursa olsun AB" diyenler yüzünden tam bir çıkmaza dönüşmüş durumda. 

Onun için "Hayırcıların" Eyüp Peygamberin(s)sabrı, Hz. Muhammed (s.a.v.) imanı, Hz. Ali(r.a) cesareti ve Mustafa Kemal Atatürk basiret ve güveninden azami nasiplenerek gayret etmeleri, Lozan''ı Sevr''e çevirmek ve Minareleri Bartholomeos ve misyonerlere devirmek isteyenleri bir kez daha mağlup, Peygamber''in övdüğü Türk''ü bir kez daha muzaffer kılmaları gerekmektedir.

Hayırlı Ramazanlar cümlenize, cümlemize.

----------

